# Desmoda



## BurnishedOchre (Oct 30, 2009)

Here is my entry for the latest contest - it's the last day, but here's hoping!

Desmoda in a particularly artsy shot:


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's very pretty.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

That's a neat pic, it's all flowy and stuff like a river


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Neato!


----------

